# HSS928 for sale



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

Saw this on craigs list seems too cheap
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/hvo/d/lawrence-honda-hss928a-snowblower/6792849088.html


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Electric start? I don’t see a battery. And correct me if I’m wrong but I don’t think they have 110v starters available. I would think scam.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Gotta be a scam.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Anything with a gmail address on craigslist is a scam.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

"Weird", because the exact same one is for sale in NJ ! Something about a husband that owned it, and recently died. LOL


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

I saw this ad too 🙂

How would a scam on CL work? If you show up and it’s not there are they going to grab your wallet and run?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

trellis said:


> How would a scam on CL work? If you show up and it’s not there are they going to grab your wallet and run?



It wouldn't be the first time. OR. That one is sold but I do have a few other not as nice machines for sale cheap.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe their goal is to give your computer a virus when you email them and you open and read their response ?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

"Weird", because the exact same one is for sale in NJ ! Something about a husband that owned it, and recently died. LOL


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

trellis said:


> How would a scam on CL work? If you show up and it’s not there are they going to grab your wallet and run?


They certainly could, especially if they had some friends. There's an excellent chance you've got at least $600 on you. 

They can also just be collecting emails and phone #'s, for spam purposes. 

If you email them directly, Craigslist also won't have copies of the messages in their system, for investigating scams. Plus now they have your actual email address, as opposed to letting Craigslist anonymize both party's email addresses. 

A Google reverse image search turned up the same pictures here, dated November 2018, as well as a few other places: 
Honda Gas Snow Blower Thrower Shovel Tool Hydrostatic Track Drive 2 Stage 28 | Snow Blowers

Danger, Will Robinson.


----------

